# Eddie



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

Boy would that be really cool if Eddie Griffen turned into a Tim Duncan type player. He does probably have some time to add some weight. And a lot of experiance to get. I think he could be as good as Francis or Yao Ming. Give him 4 years youll see


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> Boy would that be really cool if Eddie Griffen turned into a Tim Duncan type player. He does probably have some time to add some weight. And a lot of experiance to get. I think he could be as good as Francis or Yao Ming. Give him 4 years youll see


He is better than Ming now. You cant really compare Griffen and Francis since they play different positions. I hope Ming turns into a Duncan and i think he will because he has all the fundamentals and skills to be a super-star in the league.


----------



## DAMAGED KINGDOM (Oct 2, 2002)

Eddie? 
I think he'll be more like Rasheed Wallace as far as his actual skill set. Fortunately he has a better 'tude than 'Sheed.  BTW, he DID gain some weight over the offseason in preparation for his switch to PF.

Yao? 
He is still a bit raw. Rudy compared him to young Akeem, i.e. he's known for defense but he may surprise on offense. George Karl compared Yao to Wilt  , but I wouldn't go that far. Others have compared him to Rik Smits & Ralph Sampson. IMO, his skill set is a bit like a combination of Dream & Sampson when they were rookies. I don't think Ming will end up with Duncan-type skills, but if he learns to use the glass well ... maybe. Whoever you compare him to, the expectations are SKY HIGH!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DAMAGED KINGDOM</b>!
> Eddie?
> Fortunately he has a better 'tude than 'Sheed.


*Weaknesses of Eddie Griffin*
The big question mark is character/attitude. Griffin was suspended for punching teammate Ty Shine (reportedly because Shine didn't feed him the ball enough - nice) in the locker room after a loss to Georgetown. Had the same question mark in high school where he was expelled for starting a fight in the school cafeteria. 

Complete profile


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> *Weaknesses of Eddie Griffin*
> The big question mark is character/attitude. Griffin was suspended for punching teammate Ty Shine (reportedly because Shine didn't feed him the ball enough - nice) in the locker room after a loss to Georgetown. Had the same question mark in high school where he was expelled for starting a fight in the school cafeteria.
> ...


although he doesn't have a great history with his attitude, it is NOWHERE near Rasheed Wallace


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

A nice article about Eddie Griffin by HoopsTV.com: The Little Fundamental


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Eddie Griffin Block Party*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think he will have the skills to make him a Superstar... in a few years I imagine Yao, Griffen and Francis all starting on the All-Star team... Yao Ming has a huge huge following, and could surpass Shaq, and I see alot of Asians stuffing boxes, like they did for Ichiro... year one in baseball. Griffen is an exciting player, he will show that, and he will get votes by association. Well Francis is nicked The Franchise for a reason.

-Petey


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah,Griffin's block-shot skill is much better than Yao's.
as well,he is a good rebounder.
Griffin's future is bright.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!
> Yeah,Griffin's block-shot skill is much better than Yao's.
> as well,he is a good rebounder.
> Griffin's future is bright.


Dont forget that he can shoot it as well


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont forget that he can shoot it as well


No,I don't think his shoot skill is good.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!
> 
> 
> No,I don't think his shoot skill is good.


he had close to 100 3's last year....i think he's an excellent shooter for 6'11.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai_boy</b>!
> 
> 
> No,I don't think his shoot skill is good.


maybe you should watch basketball


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

I feel EG is going to be a franchise player. I hope the Rockets do all they can to keep this guy when he becomes a FA.

EG is da man!


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe you should watch basketball


Do you know his Fg%/3P% in 2001-2002 season?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

FG%- 44
3p%- 33


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*Eddie...*

(Yo mduke, not to be picky, but I think his FG was like 38.5...)

I don't think he'll have an attitude problem; he doesn't get many techs at all, and he was really good about his role this year on the Rockets. I think he is mature enough and wants it enough not to screw it up by being a "  "...

He has had two 7 block games in the preseason! :rbanana: 

In the Chicago camps, his vertical was measured at 41 inches! :bbanana:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

well then nba.com must've lied to me


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> well then nba.com must've lied to me


I dont think they lie alot


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*Mduke: I was wrong...*

He shot even less than 38.5% (like I said), he shot 36.6% . I guess they lied to you...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

and where did you find this information? Did you make it up?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

How about here :laugh: ...

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_griffin/index.html?nav=page


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Griffin needs to bring it every night and then he will improve. He can be as good as he wants to be.


----------

